# Logo embroidery



## activepainter (Mar 6, 2009)

Which online stores do you use to to embroiderer logos for your company? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

activepainter said:


> Which online stores do you use to to embroiderer logos for your company? Thanks in advance.


We go to mom and pop type of shops.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.queensboro.com/


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

LA Painter said:


> http://www.queensboro.com/



Have you used them?

What is the quality of their screen printing like?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I get my company t-shirts screen printed locally. I use Queensboro for embroidery - hats, jackets, etc. They do small quantities with good quality & great pricing. This combo works well for me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Local for me as well. Patronize your fellow businesses just like you'd want them to do with you.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I use a local guy he does a great job fast and friendly and cheaper than any one I've checked out online


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Queensboro is decent but I don't like their shirts. Sleeves are almost past your elbow.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Queensboro is decent but I don't like their shirts. Sleeves are almost past your elbow.


You like to show off those guns don't you. :brows:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> You like to show off those guns don't you. :brows:


How else could I close so many sales?


----------

